# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  UPA cifra daños por las lluvias en 50 millones y defiende gestión del agua

## sergi1907

La Unión de Pequeños Agricultores de Andalucía (UPA-A) ha cifrado hoy los daños causados por las últimas lluvias en los suelos, caminos, infraestructuras y cultivos agrícolas en 50,2 millones y ha defendido la gestión "responsable" de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua y la Confederación Hidrográfica.

En rueda de prensa el secretario general de la UPA-A, Agustín Rodríguez, ha sostenido que ante una situación de "excepcionalidad" en la que en dos días -del 6 al 8 de dicieme- llovió lo mismo que en cinco años (1993-1997) la actuación de la Agencia del Agua y de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha sido "responsable" y "positiva".

Ha advertido de que, si no hubieran existido embalses en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, "en estos días se haía producido una catástrofe en las provincias de Jaén, Sevilla y Córdoba", y ha asegurado que se pusieron en marcha los desembalses de forma rigurosa y conforme a los protocolos de seguridad.

Ha desvinculado a la UPA de las críticas a la gestión de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua que han hecho otras organizaciones, como Asaja y Feragua, y ha opinado que obedecen más a la confrontación que a la defensa de los intereses de los agricultores.

El dirigente de la UPA-A ha reclamado a la Consejería de Agricultura una orden de ayudas para reparar los caminos, infraestructuras e instalaciones agrícolas afectadas por las lluvias de primeros de dicieme por importe de 20 millones.

También ha demandado un programa de recuperación de suelos, que se incluya en los planes hidrológicos, ya que, si el suelo no tiene una cubierta vegetal, no evita las escorrentías desproporcionadas y empoece los cultivos y la capacidad productiva, ha aducido.
Asimismo, ha pedido un plan de limpieza y recuperación de cauces y de las riberas para evitar las inundaciones.

Según la evaluación de daños por las últimas lluvias en Andalucía de la UPA-A, la mayor parte corresponde a la pérdida de suelo en superficie, con 1,2 millones de hectáreas afectadas y 32,3 millones de toneladas, en las provincias de Jaén, Córdoba, Sevilla y Huelva, por importe de 19,38 millones.

También han resultado afectados 5.805 kilómetros de caminos rurales de 215 municipios de Jaén, Córdoba, Huelva y Sevilla por importe de 18,75 millones.

Las infraestructuras de regadío han sufrido daños por valor de 8,9 millones en Jaén, Córdoba y Sevilla, según los cálculos de UPA.

Los únicos cultivos que han sufrido las consecuencias del temporal han sido en la provincia de Córdoba los cítricos, con una estimación de daños de 2,8 millones, y los ajos, de 0,4 millones. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19716

----------


## perdiguera

A mí me encantan las personas u organismos que con una rapidez inusitada alcanzan a obtener los cálculos de los desastres.
Es que a mí cuando me piden presupuestar un camino, uno sólo, me cuesta como un mes hacerlo un poquito bien. Tendré que fichar a alguien de UPA-A. ¿O son las cuentas del Gran Capitán?. :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí me encantan las personas u organismos que con una rapidez inusitada alcanzan a obtener los cálculos de los desastres.
> Es que a mí cuando me piden presupuestar un camino, uno sólo, me cuesta como un mes hacerlo un poquito bien. Tendré que fichar a alguien de UPA-A. ¿O son las cuentas del Gran Capitán?.


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pues te puedes imaginar como estarán hechas las cuentas... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

Psé... hombre, a ojímetro puedes calcular:

"ningun daño"
"pérdida de cosecha del 50% aprox"
"toda la cosecha perdida"
"pérdida del árbol"

Probablemente hayan preguntado a todos sus socios su estimación a ojímetro, y pueden dar una cifra aproximada... que obviamente no se corresponderá con lo que luego determinen los peritos.

No se, yo creo que todos antes de empezaro con estudios serios hacen estimaciones "a ojo", en base a su experiencia anterior ¿me equivoco? Porque sino, iríamos muy ciegos por la vida y nos dejaríamos un dineral en estudios previos.

"Unos 2 km de camino... pues _ma o meno_ 200.000 €"

----------


## REEGE

* "Ante una situación de "excepcionalidad" en la que en dos días -del 6 al 8 de dicieme- llovió lo mismo que en cinco años (1993-1997) la actuación de la Agencia del Agua y de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha sido "responsable" y "positiva".

Ha advertido de que, si no hubieran existido embalses en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, "en estos días se haía producido una catástrofe en las provincias de Jaén, Sevilla y Córdoba", y ha asegurado que se pusieron en marcha los desembalses de forma rigurosa y conforme a los protocolos de seguridad."*

Menos mal que por algún sitio veo que se valora el trabajo de unas personas que se les suele criticar mucho...
Un saludo y gracias Sergi por colocar éste artículo...
Ah, y lo de los cálculos de risa... Seguro que aún hay algunos que no han visto un euro de las pasadas inundaciones...

----------


## Salut

> Menos mal que por algún sitio veo que se valora el trabajo de unas personas que se les suele criticar mucho...


Mucho me temo que en estas cosas también hay contaminación partidista... por lo que se dice en el artículo, se ve que ASAJA & cía (más vinculadas al PP) sí que han criticado esa gestión. Supongo que por el siemple hecho de que la gestión la ha realizado la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, estando ellos peleados con esta institución.

Si vemos los tintes partidistas de estas asociaciones de agricultores, mucho me temo que esas declaraciones de "apoyo" no son sinceras, como tampoco lo serían las "críticas" de los otros. Se trata de simple batalleta politiquera.

Maldito sistema bipartidista que todo lo contamina  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

> Psé... hombre, a ojímetro puedes calcular:
> 
> "ningun daño"
> "pérdida de cosecha del 50% aprox"
> "toda la cosecha perdida"
> "pérdida del árbol"


Los naranjos de mi santa pueden responder a todas las varibles con la misma cantidad.

Nigún daño 0 
Pérdida de cosecha del 50% aprox, 0
Toda la cosecha perdida 0
Pérdida del árbol 0
Y no les ha pasado ninguna desgracia, es que llevan 5 años, las naranjas, sin comprador. Y nosotros sin pedir ninguna compensación, es que estamos tontos.




> Probablemente hayan preguntado a todos sus socios su estimación a ojímetro, y pueden dar una cifra aproximada... que obviamente no se corresponderá con lo que luego determinen los peritos.


Es que así no se pueden hacer las cosas serias. Se ha de ser más honesto poque luego pagan justos por pecadores.




> "Unos 2 km de camino... pues ma o meno 200.000 "


Supongo que de hacerlo nuevo en toda su longitud y anchura. Si es una reparación, que serán la mayoría, vale bastante menos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Si vemos los tintes partidistas de estas asociaciones de agricultores, mucho me temo que esas declaraciones de "apoyo" no son sinceras, como tampoco lo serían las "críticas" de los otros. Se trata de simple batalleta politiquera.
> 
> Maldito sistema bipartidista que todo lo contamina


Y los tripartidistas, cuatripartidistas,......... también contaminan, sobre todo "las altas instancias" que cuanto más altas son más sobrevuelan por encima del bien y del mal; y las burradas que hacen están en consonancia con la altura que llegan a tener del suelo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y los tripartidistas, cuatripartidistas,......... también contaminan, sobre todo "las altas instancias" que cuanto más altas son más sobrevuelan por encima del bien y del mal; y las burradas que hacen están en consonancia con la altura que llegan a tener del suelo.


Como te ha quedado la frase  :Smile:  Chapeau  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Como te ha quedado la frase  Chapeau


¡Tío quita esos aplausos que me vas hacer sonrojar!
Lo he puesto, lo del mensaje anterior, muy en serio. Con ello no quiero decir, ni lo pienso, que el sistema monopartidista sea el mejor, simplemente que cierta clase política tendría que callarse más de lo que lo hace, sobre todo en temas profanos para ellos que son la mayoría, y como siempre me refiero a los que sólo "trabajan" para su momio particular.

----------


## Salut

> Los naranjos de mi santa pueden responder a todas las varibles con la misma cantidad.
> 
> Nigún daño 0 €
> Pérdida de cosecha del 50% aprox, 0€
> Toda la cosecha perdida 0€
> Pérdida del árbol 0€
> Y no les ha pasado ninguna desgracia, es que llevan 5 años, las naranjas, sin comprador. Y nosotros sin pedir ninguna compensación, es que estamos tontos.


Bueno, eso lo deberá contemplar el perito a la hora de hacer la valoración final. Está claro que sin flujo de caja el valor es 0 €. Pero eso dependerá de si sus cultivos eran rentables o no (no todos plantan naranjos).





> Es que así no se pueden hacer las cosas serias. Se ha de ser más honesto poque luego pagan justos por pecadores.


Hombre! La indemnización (si es que toca y no se queda en lo asegurado) está claro que la pagarán según lo determine un perito!

Esto es una estimación preliminar... es parte de un proceso. De la misma manera que tú no pasas directamente a la ingeniería de detalle, sino que primero se realiza uno una imagen mental, luego realiza estudios preliminares, luego hace el anteproyecto, luego el proyecto básico, luego el de detalle y luego las modificaciones parciales si la obra lo requiere.





> Supongo que de hacerlo nuevo en toda su longitud y anchura. Si es una reparación, que serán la mayoría, vale bastante menos.


Bueno, esa cifra la he puesto yo a ojo, que de caminos entiendo más bien poco jejeje (vengo de industriales eléstricos y no he acabao la carrera)

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno, eso lo deberá contemplar el perito a la hora de hacer la valoración final.


Que no, hombre, que no, que lo que ocurre es que no hay comprador y estamos en la economía de mercado y las naranjas se quedan en el árbol, como casi siempre.

----------


## Salut

> Y los tripartidistas, cuatripartidistas,......... también contaminan, sobre todo "las altas instancias" que cuanto más altas son más sobrevuelan por encima del bien y del mal; y las burradas que hacen están en consonancia con la altura que llegan a tener del suelo.


Si y no... bueno, ya lo matizaste en tu otro mensaje.

A mayor variedad de partidos, más matices se introducen y mayor libertad...

Lo de "más arriba = peor" en parte te doy la razón, pero no olvidemos que los más caciques suelen ser "locales"... hay que buscar un término medio entre la posibilidad de que el poderoso controle a todos y cada uno de los individuos, y la excesiva pérdida de influencia del individuo.

De toas formas, creo que me he expresado mal con lo del "bipartidismo"... porque en los EEUU el bipartidismo no anula la libertad de sus congesistas. Lo chungo es la disciplina de partido, que convierte a los partidos en edificios burocratizados que intentan acapararlo todo.


PD: Jur, perdon por el _off topic_...

----------


## Salut

> Que no, hombre, que no, que lo que ocurre es que no hay comprador y estamos en la economía de mercado y las naranjas se quedan en el árbol, como casi siempre.


Pues eso es lo que decía! Que el perito tiene que tener en cuenta si ese cultivo es rentable recogerlo, y si no es así pone valor 0 € y puntopelota. Y si el cultivo valía algo, pues le pone ese algo de valor.

Si es un cultivo frutal y se ha perdido el árbol, pues digo yo que tendrá que utilizar el método de flujos de caja descontados, ¿no?

Otra cosa es que algún que otro caradura utilice el coste de reposición en vez de una valoración orientada hacia el mercado. Y que el Gobierno lo acepte con los ojos cerrados, por miedo a alguna tractorada o por pura desidia.

----------


## Salut

> También ha demandado un programa de recuperación de suelos, que se incluya en los planes hidrológicos, ya que, si el suelo no tiene una cubierta vegetal, no evita las escorrentías desproporcionadas y empoece los cultivos y la capacidad productiva, ha aducido.
> 
> Asimismo, ha pedido un plan de limpieza y recuperación de cauces y de las riberas para evitar las inundaciones.
> 
> Según la evaluación de daños por las últimas lluvias en Andalucía de la UPA-A, la mayor parte corresponde a la pérdida de suelo en superficie, con 1,2 millones de hectáreas afectadas y 32,3 millones de toneladas, en las provincias de Jaén, Córdoba, Sevilla y Huelva, por importe de 19,38 millones.


Por cierto, que nos hemos fijado muy poco en estos puntos que creo que son de bastante interés...

1º) Le ponen valor al suelo!!! Me parece un punto importante que se empiece a valorar este importantísimo activo, aunque en su práctica habitual parece que el agricultor "corriente" no tiene en cuenta esta pérdida.

Cabe decir que 0,6 /tm me parece poco, poco, poco... aunque dependerá del emplazamiento.


2º) Habría que ver si el programa de recuperación de suelos y de la cubierta vegetal que reclaman es realmente consecuente con este valor que le otorgan, o si simplemente se trata de una maniobra para que el Estado les recupere lo que ellos mismos se han cargado.

Habría que ver si esa recuperación de la cubierta vegetal es una recuperación real, o si por poner 4 olivos y labrar el resto dicen que "ya hay cubierta vegetal", aunque el 99% del suelo siga desnudo.


3º) Siempre que se utiliza la palabra "limpieza" me da canguele... los agricultores la reclaman mucho para que drene el agua más rápidamente y así le pasan el marron a quienes viven y cultivan aguas abajo.

Aunque la "limpieza" a veces es necesaria, se abusa de ella. Los agricultores deberían hacerse a la idea de que deben dejar al río mucho espacio inundable, para evitar problemas aguas abajo.

Vease el ejemplo de las Zonas de Inundabilidad Controlada.

No sólo hay que recuperar "cauces y riberas", sino sobre todo recuerar espacio fluvial, recuperar llanura de inundación... e intentar hacerlo compatible con la agricultura concertando algún tipo de sistema de compensación solidaria por cosechas perdidas.

----------

